# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  ΜΟΝΑΞΙΑ-ΑΔΙΕΞΟΔΑ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ

## lili25

Το προβλημα μου ειναι το εξης: Νιωθω απιστευτη μοναξια. Απο παντα. Ειμαι μοναχοπαιδι κ λογω αγχους-κρισεων πανικου εχω σταματησει να δουλευω τον τελευταιο καιρο. Δε βγαινω πολυ κ οι λιγοστες φιλες που ειχα νιωθω οτι δε με καταλαβαινουν. Αντιλαμβανομαι οτι καθενας περναει τα δικα του προβληματα κ ειναι δυσκολο να σταθει στον αλλο ανα πασα ωρα κ στιγμη, αλλα αυτο δε μου αρκει. Θελω να εχω φιλους στη ζωη μου και να βρισκονται διπλα μου οταν τους χρειαζομαι. Μια διεξοδος της παιδικης-εφηβικης ηλικιας μου ηταν το διαβασμα. Αλλα και αυτο μου φαινεται πολυ μοναχικο αυτη τη στιγμη.
Κατα περιοδους σπαω την κλεισουρα βγαινω για περπατημα, ποδηλατο κτλ. αλλα πλεον δεν εχω ορεξη ουτε κ αυτο να κανω γιατι δε θελω να κανω αλλα πραγματα μονη μου. Βαρεθηκα να ειμαι μονη μου. Τα αδιεξοδα μου ειναι παντου. Νιωθω ασχημα, μενω κλεισμενη μεσα, απομονωνομαι κ φυσικα φαυλος κυκλος συνεχιζω να ειμαι μονη μου κ να νιωθω ασχημα. Οικονομικα δεν ειμαι καλα για να ξεκινησω πχ μια ομαδικη δραστηριοτητα. 
Το υπαρχον περιβαλλον μου νιωθω οτι ζει στο δικο του κοσμο. Κανενας δε μπορει να με καταλαβει, να με κατανοησει κ να μου συμπαρασταθει. Νιωθω απιστευτα μονη κ δεν ξερω πως να ξεφυγω απο αυτη την εφιαλτικη κατασταση. Αν δουλευα τουλαχιστον θα περιτριγυριζομουν απο κοσμο. Αλλα δε νιωθω ακομη δυνατη να επιστρεψω στη δουλεια. Καθε μερα με απορροφα η ασχημη ψυχολογια μου. Φανταστειτε οτι τις τελευταιες ημερες που ανακαλυψα αυτο το forum νιωθω καλυτερα γιατι τουλαχιστον νιωθω οτι μιλαω με καποιον, ανηκω σε καποια ομαδα, δεν ειμαι τοσο μονη μου. Κ ειναι ο,τι καλυτερο μπορω να κανω απο το σπιτι μου κ με τον υπολογιστη μου.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

καπως ετσι αρχισαν κ εμενα τα προβληματα μου μεγαλωσα σχεδον μονος γιατι ειμουν στο κοσμο μου συνεχεια κ ζωγραφιζα ασταματητα κ ειμουν απορριφιμενος συνεχως σε αυτο οστοσο καπια στιγμη με εφαγε η μοναξια με επισαν πανικοι κλπ κ το πραγμα εφτασε ελαφρως στο απροχορητο πηγα σε μια ψυχολογο αρχικα στη συνεχεια την αφησα κ διαβασα βιβλια μονος μου διαβαζα διαβαζα διαβαζα κ σκεφτομουν μονος μου τι να κανω κ τι μου φταιει παραληλα για να ξεφυγω απο τη μοναξια αφου ειχα κ προβλημα στη επικοινωνια γνωριστικα με μια κοπελια που ηταν αρκετα ομιλιτικη κ οσο την ακουγα αυτο με βοηθησε πολυ να μιλαω κ εγω αφου την εβλεπα σαν σεμιναριο τελικα ολα τα προβληματα αρχιζουν απο τον εγωισμο του καθε ανρθωπου οταν θελει να διξει οτι ειναι ανωτερος δε μιλαει για τα [προβληματα του τα αποκρυπτει κ τελικα αυτο γινετε αυτοτυρανια αφου τον οδηγει σε αδιεξοδα οστοσο δεν υποστηριζω το να μιλαει κανεις οπου πετυχει καπιον αλλα να εχει την ικανοτητα να διακρινει ατομα που ειναι καταληλα για αυτον που του τεριαζουν κ που μπορουν να τον ακουσουν τελικα οταν καποιος ειναι σε αυτη τη κατασταση το καλυτερο πραγμα για αυτον ειναι να κανει παρεα με καπιον πολυ ομιλιτικο.

----------


## nefelimirtw

Καλησπέρα, η μοναξιά για την οποία μιλάς, και από την οποία περιβάλλεσαι, είναι η δική σου μοναξιά. Ίσως αν αναλάμβανες την ευθύνη της μοναξιάς σου, να ένιωθες πολύ καλύτερα.. Δε θα σε συμβουλέψω για το πώς θα αξιοποιήσεις το χρόνο σου, ούτε είμαι η κατάλληλη.. Γιατί φοβάσαι την μοναξιά; γιατί της ανοίγεις την πόρτα; Μόνο εσύ μπορείς να δώσεις την απάντηση και κατ' επέκταση τη λύση στο αδιέξοδο.. 
Πάντως η μοναξιά για μένα είναι κατάσταση, επιλέγεις την μοναξιά, δεν την επιβάλλεις. Αν οι φίλες σου στο εδώ και τώρα δε σου ταιριάζουν, μπορείς να τους μιλήσεις για το πως νιώθεις κ ίσως να αλλάξουν στάση, αν όχι, τότε μπορείς να τις βγάλεις από το πρόβλημά που φέρνεις εδώ..
Το διάβασμα είναι και για μένα μια λύση στο να απαλύνεις τη μοναξιά, αλλά σίγουρα δεν είναι μοναξιά και θα καταλάβεις την αξία του, όσο τα χρόνια περνούν..
Το άγχος και οι κρίσεις κάτι σου λένε, δε θέλεις να τα ακούσεις;;

Φιλικά

----------


## lili25

Αλεξανδρε εχεις απολυτο δικιο με αυτο που λες οτι τα μαζευουμε μεσα μας κ δε μιλαμε ωσπου αυτο γινεται αυτοτυρρανια. Σκεψου οτι η μανα μου ειναι του στυλ "Μη μαθει ο κοσμος". Οι γονεις μου πραγματικους φιλους δεν ειχαν κ δεν ανοιγονται σε κανεναν. Το θεωρουν ντροπη να εχεις προβληματα. Δεν παραδεχονται οι ιδιοι οτι εχουν προβληματα. Δεν ειχα μαθει λοιπον να μιλαω. Μου εγραψες σε αλλο μου thread να γραφω σε ενα χαρτι η τετραδιο τις σκεψεις μου. Κ αυτο το κανω ετσι κ αλλιως. Ξεδινω με αυτο τον τροπο. Αλλα ετσι η μοναξια μου παλι υπαρχει. Εγω μονη μου καθομαι κ γραφω. Παντα επελεγα ομιλητικους για παρεα αλλα στο τελος επισκιαζομουν εγω κ δεν αρθωνα λεξη στις παρεες. Αυτο γινοταν συνεχεια στα 18-20 μου χρονια. Μου πηρε πολυ καιρο κ κυριως οταν αρχισα να δουλευω που ξεψαρωσα με τους ανθρωπους κ αρχισα κ εγω να μιλαω. Τωρα εχω αρχισει να καταλαβαινω οτι παντα ειχα προβλημα στις σχεσεις. Δεν ημουν απλα ντροπαλη αλλα αβγαλτη στη ζωη. Φοβομουν κ φοβαμαι τους παντες. Εσυ νιωθεις καλυτερα με εναν πολυ ομιλητικο γιατι; Σε σπρωχνει να μιλησεις κ εσυ;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Σε σπρωχνει να μιλησεις κ εσυ;


 ναι σε παρασυρει

----------


## lili25

@nefelimirtw Κατ' αρχας σε ευχαριστω για τις σκεψεις σου. Με προβληματισαν πολυ. Ξερεις ποιο ειναι το παραδοξο μου; Ανυπομονουσα να ενηλικιωθω για να βγω απο το σπιτι κ εννοω με την ευρεια εννοια το να βγω. Να μη μου ασκουν ελεγχο οι γονεις μου κ να παρω τη ζωη στα χερια μου. Παντα μενοντας στο ιδιο σπιτι με τους γονεις μου μιας κ περασα στο πανεπιστημιο στην πολη που εμενα. Και ενω αρχικα ολα ηταν τελεια, δηλαδη ελειπα συνεχως απο το σπιτι (σημειωσε οτι ειμαι κορη υπερπροστατευτικου πατερα) κ προσπαθησα παρα τις δυσκολιες που ειχα (οπως ειπα στον Αλεξανδρο, δυσκολιες επικοινωνιας) να ζησω τη ζωη μου, να σπασω τα δεσμα του "μη βγεις" και να βγω και να ζησω τελικα εφτασα στο σταδιο της ζωης μου που ψυχολογικα κατερρευσα. Κ κατερρευσα αναζητωντας το μεσα, παλι ξανα στο κλουβι, παλι μονη που το απεχθανομαι. θες για να παρω αυτα που δεν πηρα σε παιδικη ηλικια κ ηθελα πολυ να παρω (βλ αγαπη, αποδοχη, ενδιαφερον), παντως εμπλεξα πολυ ασχημα. Γυρισα στην πιο γνωριμη κ μισητη μου κατασταση κ νιωθω οτι δε μπορω να ξεφυγω απο αυτην. Την ιδια τη μοναξια μου φοβαμαι. Ασυνειδητα, μεσω των κρισεων πανικου, την ξαναεβαλα στη ζωη μου κ νιωθω τοσο ανημπορη να τη διωξω γιατι εξω + κοσμος ισοδυναμουν με κρισεις πανικου. 
Οσον αφορα τις φιλες μου προσπαθησα να τους μιλησω για το προβλημα μου αλλα δε μπορουν να το καταλαβουν. Εμαθα οτι επιλεγουμε να εχουμε ατομα στη ζωη μας που ταιριαζουμε η εχουμε κοινες εμπειριες. Ειναι λοιπον κ οι ιδιες πολυ ταλαιπωρημενα ατομα γιατι αλλιως δε θα ηταν φιλες μου. Μας ενωσε αν θες η μιζερια μας. Γι' αυτο κ νιωθω οτι δε μπορουν να με βοηθησουν. 
Μαλλον τελικα μαθαινουμε να αυτοταλαιπωρουμαστε κ μετα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να απαλλαγουμε απο αυτο γιατι κ η αυτοταλαιπωρια κατι μας προσφερει. Εσυ εχεις ζησει κατι αντιστοιχο;

----------


## lili25

@nefelimirtw Πω πω πραγματικα με προβληματισες. Τι μου δειχνει η μοναξια μου; Νιωθω οτι ολο αυτο με τις κρισεις πανικου ειναι σαδομαζωχιστικο: Αυτο που αποφευγω ξαναγυρναει στη ζωη μου κ μου επιβαλλεται με το χειροτερο τροπο!

----------


## Naffatos

Όσο πιο πολύ θα τρίβεσαι με ανθρώπους τόσο καλύτερη θα γίνεσαι, όσο κάθεσαι μέσα θα χρειάζεσαι πιο πολύ χρόνο μετά για κοινωνικότητα. Ψάξε κάποια κοινή ΟΜΑΔΙΚΗ δραστηριότητα που σαρέσει (στηνα ανάγκη κιας μη σαρέσει, τρώγοντας έρχεται η όρεξη). Εγώ μετάνιωσα που δεν πήγα σε ομαδικές δραστηριότητες τα χρόνια που είχα πολύ ελεύθερο χρόνο. Αχ αυτά τα μοναχοπαίδια, ελπίζω να μην είμαστε καταδικασμένα στη μοναξιά

----------


## giorgos panou

καλησπέρα!
κρισεις πανικου είναι ,συνηθως,μαλον σχεδόν παντα ψυχολογικο, δλδη είναι κατι που υποσηνηδιτα προκαλουμε μονοι μας! υπαρχουν πολλοι τροποι, προσωπικα με βοηθαγε πολύ μια χαρτινη σακουλα, κι όπως μου ειπε κι ο γιατρος κι μονο στην ιδεα ότι την εχω πανω μου τις αποφευγα!!! επισης εάν το προβλημασου μεγαλωνει καλο είναι να πας σε καποιον ειδικο.
μπορει να προκαλειτε κι από την αγοροφοβια σου, η το τελειος ναναποδο, μπορει να εχει να κανει κι με καποια ενδορφινησου, με την χειμια του εγκεφαλουσου, εκει βεβαια είναι καπως ασχημα τα πραματα, αλλα κι παλυ όλα φτιαχνοντε πλεον!!! 
μην τα παρατας κοπελια, είναι πολύ κριμας!! γτ. από οσα λες δεν είναι επυλογησου η μοναξια είναι αποτέλεσμα του προβλήματος σου , αρα ψαξτω!!! πλζ!! καντω για την ζωουλασου!! είναι τοσο ομορφη μην πετας ουτε μια μερα !!!

----------


## nefelimirtw

LIli Παρατηρώ ότι φέρνεις πολλά ζητήματα και σηκώνεις ένα αρκετά απροσδιόριστο βάρος γι αυτό που μέχρι τώρα έχεις ζήσει.. Μην προσπαθείς να δώσεις εξηγήσεις, μην αναλύεις πλέον και μην βάζεις ετικέτες στον εαυτό σου. Αγάπησε τον τώρα κιόλας. Ανάλαβε την ευθύνη να είσαι καλά! Κανείς δε θα σου ζητήσει τα ρέστα της ζωής σου. 
Φυσικά και τα έχω περάσει και εγώ, όλοι λίγο πολύ τα περνάμε, μέσα από ασυνείδητες διεργασίες στο πέρασμα του χρόνου και στο δρόμο για την ωριμότητα...
Μην πενθείς καιι μη τα βάζεις με το ότι είσαι μοναχοπαίδι, και αν δεν είσαι καλά, θα περάσει ΜΟΝΟ, όταν ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ και ΟΧΙ καποιος από μηχανής θεός, να δώσεις χρώμα στη ζωή, φωνή στη μοναξιά. Την έχεις φιμώσει, το άγχος σου μιλάει ΚΑΙ δεν ακούς... Κάποτε έκανα και γω το ίδιο λάθος, αλλά πήρα το ρίσκο να το αλλάξω.. Δεν άλλαξε ριζικά η ζωή μου, ειλικρινά.. Άλλαξε όμως, ο τρόπος που βλέπω τη ζωή..Και ασκώ τα δικαιώματά μου. Το δικαίωμα να είμαι πεσμένη, κλεισμένη στα ντουβάρια μου, και να βγαίνω βεβαια όταν το νιώθω.. Μην φοβάσαι ΝΑ ΑΠΟΔΕΧΤΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΟΥΣΙΑ ΣΟΥ...

----------


## nikos2

λιλη πρεπει να δοκιμασεις να κανεις αλλαγες μικρες καθε μερα αλλα συνολικα θα μαζευονται πολλες σε 1 μηνα πχ.
δοκιμασε να πηγαινεις σε ενα ψυχολογο για να σε βοηθα σε αυτο. να πας σε ενα γυμναστηριο οπου απο την αρχη θα πιασεις κουβεντα με ολα τα αλλα παιδια. θα δεις οτι και αυτα το θελουν αυτο. θα μπορεσεις να κανονισεις βολτες μαζι τους θα γνωριστεις καλα και αν τεριαζεται θα γινουν και φιλοι φιλες σου να ξερεις πολλοι ανθρωποι εχουν για διαφορους λογους τετοια προβληματα. λυνονται ομως μονο με δραση. η επικοινωνια με αλλους ανθρωπους ειναι κατι που μαθαινεται σε ολες τις ηλικιες. σιγουρα καποιοι μπορει να εχουν μεγαλυτερο ταλεντο κτλ αλλα ολοι μπορουν να βελτιωθουν πανω σε αυτο παρα πολυ και οσο χρειαζεται για να αισθανονται πολυ καλα. μην φοβασε πως οταν μιλας θα λες βλακεις κτλ η δεν θα αρεσουν αυτα που λες στους αλλους και τετοια.ουτε να φοβασε να μιλεισεις πρωτη λεγοντας ενα γεια η μια καλημερα σε καποιο παιδι που δεν εχεις ξαναμιλισει. 
αν προσεξεις ολοι το κανουν αυτο και κανεις δεν τους κατηγορει. να εισαι ελευθερη και να εκφραζεσαι οπως θες και σιγουρα θα τα πας καλα.τετοιο προβλημα εχω και εγω επικοινωνιας με τους αλλους δηλαδη συν αρκετα αλλα.....ομως σε ηλικια 23- ως 30 περιπου τα πηγα αρκετα καλα αν και ποτε δεν εμεινα πληρως ευχαριστημενος απο τις σχεσεις μου με αλλους ανθρωπους μιλω για αντρες γιατι με τις γυναικες δεν εγινε τιποτα.

----------


## lili25

Σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ ολους για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια σας. Ειμαι σε ειδικο εδω κ 2 χρονια (ψυχαναλυτη) και με αυτα που εβγαλα απο μεσα μου επεσα σε τεραστια μαυριλα. Συνειδητοποιησα το πως εφτασα ως εδω (δηλ λαθη γονεων, τραυματα παιδικης ηλικιας) γι' αυτο φαινεται να τα αναλυω λιγο παραπανω. Η διαδικασια αυτη με γυρισε στο παρελθον χωρις να μου δινει διεξοδο στο παρον. Ο πονος μεσα μου διπλασιαστηκε κ η κοινωνικη μου ζωη εξαφανιστηκε. Ξερω οτι εγω θα πρεπει να δρασω για να ξεφυγω απο αυτο που ζω. Το νιωθω ομως τοσο δυσκολο... Αισθανομαι τοσο αδυναμη, μικρη, ανυπερασπιστη κ φοβισμενη.. Εδω κ 7 χρονια εχω κρισεις πανικου, τα δε τελευταια 2 σε αφορητη κατασταση. Για τουλαχιστον 5 χρονια λοιπον πηγαινα κοντρα. Δε με ενοιαζε που τις παθαινα, εγω συνεχιζα την κανονικη μου ζωη. Ειπα λοιπον να σταματησω τα παντα, να ασχοληθω με τον εαυτο μου (να παω σε ειδικο δηλ) και να ακουσω τι μου λεει η ψυχη μου. Τωρα ομως νιωθω οτι παγιδευτηκα εντελως. Εχω πιασει πατο. χρειαζομαι τεραστια δυναμη για να σηκωθω κ δεν την βρισκω μεσα μου. 
Τα λογια σας μου δινουν κουραγιο κ με βοηθουν. Δε θελω να πεταω καμια μερα απο τη ζωη μου, αλλα νιωθω τοσο εγκλωβισμενη.. Αδυνατω να δρασω..Καποιες μερες ειναι λιγο καλυτερα τα πραγματα, αλλα αν εστω κ μια νιωσω τα συμπτωματα απογοητευομαι κ χανομαι σε ενα φαυλο μαυρο κυκλο. Προσπαθω να αλλαξω τον τροπο που βλεπω τα πραγματα, δηλαδη να μετατρεπω τις αρνητικες μου σκεψεις σε θετικες, να ειμαι πιο αισιοδοξη αλλα δεν τα καταφερνω. Ωρες ωρες φτανω στα ορια μου κ σκεφτομαι οτι δεν αντεχω αλλο. 
Ξερω οτι ειναι ενας δυσκολος αγωνας κ θελει προσπαθεια κ δυναμη αλλα δεν εχω ουτε μια διεξοδο, λιγο φως για να κρατηθω, να στηριχτω εκει και να παρω λιγη δυναμη.
Σκεφτηκα να παω σε δραστηριοτητες του δημου ομαδικες (γιατι απο οικονομικα καμια ευχερεια για γυμναστηρια επι πληρωμη) αλλα ακομη κ στην αρχη που πρεπει να παω μονη μου κ να αρχισω εκει να μιλαω με κανεναν ανθρωπο μου φαινεται ανυπερβλητα δυσκολο.
Ευχαριστω για το χρονο σας μεσα απο την καρδια μου. Ενιωσα για λιγο οτι δεν ειμαι μονη. Μακαρι καποια στιγμη κ μια δικια μου συμβουλη να σας φανει εστω κ λιγο χρησιμη ή επιβοηθητικη. Νομιζω το κλειδι για ολα η τουλαχιστον τα περισσοτερα ειναι η αγαπη..

----------


## paoki

lili25 τι συμπτώματα έχεις?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ας ξεκολησουμε λιγο απο συμπτωματα κ ιατρικους ορους δε βοηθουν ιδιαιτερα το θεμα ειναι απλο οσο περισσοτερο κλινετε κανεις στον εαυτο του τοσο χειροτερα γινετε

----------


## Naffatos

Λιλη σε παρακαλω αφού μπορείς κι έχεις ελεύθερο χρόνο πήγαινε ζήσε την εμπειρία του group therapy, έχω σκυλομετανιώσει που δεν το έκανα τότε που μπορούσα. Κάνε μια ομαδική ψυχοθεραπεία οκ? Μαθαίνει παραπάνω πράγματα και άτομα από την κανονική. Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## tasakiou

> Σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ ολους για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια σας. Ειμαι σε ειδικο εδω κ 2 χρονια (ψυχαναλυτη) και με αυτα που εβγαλα απο μεσα μου επεσα σε τεραστια μαυριλα. Συνειδητοποιησα το πως εφτασα ως εδω (δηλ λαθη γονεων, τραυματα παιδικης ηλικιας) γι' αυτο φαινεται να τα αναλυω λιγο παραπανω. Η διαδικασια αυτη με γυρισε στο παρελθον χωρις να μου δινει διεξοδο στο παρον. Ο πονος μεσα μου διπλασιαστηκε κ η κοινωνικη μου ζωη εξαφανιστηκε. Ξερω οτι εγω θα πρεπει να δρασω για να ξεφυγω απο αυτο που ζω. Το νιωθω ομως τοσο δυσκολο... Αισθανομαι τοσο αδυναμη, μικρη, ανυπερασπιστη κ φοβισμενη.. Εδω κ 7 χρονια εχω κρισεις πανικου, τα δε τελευταια 2 σε αφορητη κατασταση. Για τουλαχιστον 5 χρονια λοιπον πηγαινα κοντρα. Δε με ενοιαζε που τις παθαινα, εγω συνεχιζα την κανονικη μου ζωη. Ειπα λοιπον να σταματησω τα παντα, να ασχοληθω με τον εαυτο μου (να παω σε ειδικο δηλ) και να ακουσω τι μου λεει η ψυχη μου. Τωρα ομως νιωθω οτι παγιδευτηκα εντελως. Εχω πιασει πατο. χρειαζομαι τεραστια δυναμη για να σηκωθω κ δεν την βρισκω μεσα μου. 
> Τα λογια σας μου δινουν κουραγιο κ με βοηθουν. Δε θελω να πεταω καμια μερα απο τη ζωη μου, αλλα νιωθω τοσο εγκλωβισμενη.. Αδυνατω να δρασω..Καποιες μερες ειναι λιγο καλυτερα τα πραγματα, αλλα αν εστω κ μια νιωσω τα συμπτωματα απογοητευομαι κ χανομαι σε ενα φαυλο μαυρο κυκλο. Προσπαθω να αλλαξω τον τροπο που βλεπω τα πραγματα, δηλαδη να μετατρεπω τις αρνητικες μου σκεψεις σε θετικες, να ειμαι πιο αισιοδοξη αλλα δεν τα καταφερνω. Ωρες ωρες φτανω στα ορια μου κ σκεφτομαι οτι δεν αντεχω αλλο. 
> Ξερω οτι ειναι ενας δυσκολος αγωνας κ θελει προσπαθεια κ δυναμη αλλα δεν εχω ουτε μια διεξοδο, λιγο φως για να κρατηθω, να στηριχτω εκει και να παρω λιγη δυναμη.
> Σκεφτηκα να παω σε δραστηριοτητες του δημου ομαδικες (γιατι απο οικονομικα καμια ευχερεια για γυμναστηρια επι πληρωμη) αλλα ακομη κ στην αρχη που πρεπει να παω μονη μου κ να αρχισω εκει να μιλαω με κανεναν ανθρωπο μου φαινεται ανυπερβλητα δυσκολο.
> Ευχαριστω για το χρονο σας μεσα απο την καρδια μου. Ενιωσα για λιγο οτι δεν ειμαι μονη. Μακαρι καποια στιγμη κ μια δικια μου συμβουλη να σας φανει εστω κ λιγο χρησιμη ή επιβοηθητικη. Νομιζω το κλειδι για ολα η τουλαχιστον τα περισσοτερα ειναι η αγαπη..


Lili Μου δε φαντάζεσαι πόσο σε καταλαβαίνω..κ εγω όλα αυτό το κομμάτι με τις ομάδες κτλ το τρέμω..ενώ δεν ήμουν έτσι ρε γμτ! Δες το θέμα "Ψυχοθεραπεία κ καλυτέρευση ή όχι" και θα καταλάβεις.

----------


## lili25

> lili25 τι συμπτώματα έχεις?


Ολα τα καλα των κρισεων πανικου: ταχυπαλμιες, αρρυθμιες, ζαλαδες, τρεμουλα μια αισθηση τρομου και ανημποριας  :Frown:

----------


## lili25

> Λιλη σε παρακαλω αφού μπορείς κι έχεις ελεύθερο χρόνο πήγαινε ζήσε την εμπειρία του group therapy, έχω σκυλομετανιώσει που δεν το έκανα τότε που μπορούσα. Κάνε μια ομαδική ψυχοθεραπεία οκ? Μαθαίνει παραπάνω πράγματα και άτομα από την κανονική. Καλή συνέχεια


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου!! ζοριζομαι λιγο με την ομαδικη απο οικονομικης αποψης. Χρονο εχω αλλα χρηματα δεν εχω να διαθεσω αλλα. Δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει δημοσιο προγραμμα αποκλειστικα για κρισεις πανικου χωρις εξαρτηση απο ψυχοδραστικες ουσιες. Να' σαι καλα, καλη συνεχεια κ σε σενα!

----------


## lili25

> Lili Μου δε φαντάζεσαι πόσο σε καταλαβαίνω..κ εγω όλα αυτό το κομμάτι με τις ομάδες κτλ το τρέμω..ενώ δεν ήμουν έτσι ρε γμτ! Δες το θέμα "Ψυχοθεραπεία κ καλυτέρευση ή όχι" και θα καταλάβεις.


Αχ σου εγραψα στο θεμα σου πριν δω οτι μου εχεις γραψει εδω.. Με το που ειδα τον τιτλο καταλαβα οτι ταυτιζομαστε!! Ας δινουμε τουλαχιστον δυναμη ο ενας στον αλλο! Βοηθαει κ αυτο.. Οταν ειμαι εγω στα πανω μου θα δινω δυναμη σε σενα οταν με πιανει απογοητευση θα μου δινεις δυναμη εσυ. Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι προσπαθουμε κ αγωνιστομαστε να ξεφυγουμε απο αυτο.. Αρα γιατι να μην τα καταφερουμε?

----------


## Umarex

Ημουν και εγω χαλια ψυχολογικα ρε παιδια καποτε αλλα τωρα εχω στανιαρει. Πηρα αποφαση να βελτιωσω τον τροπο ζωης μου (στοπ κρεπαλες, ναι σε γυμναστικη), βρηκα χομπυ, ξεκινησα παρεα με εναν παιδικο μου φιλο. Βεβαια κακα τα ψεματα, ηξερα εξ αρχης ποσο χαλια ειναι ο εξω κοσμος και ακομα προτιμω τον μικροκοσμο μου, αλλα τουλαχιστον κοιμαμαι τα βραδυα...

Ο κοσμος δεν μπορει να σε καταλαβει, να σε κατανοησει κ να σου συμπαρασταθει γιατι δεν τον ενδιαφερεις. Οταν εισαι ξενος μεσα στους ξενους, κανεις δεν σκαει να μαθει απο που κρατα η σκουφια σου. Επιπλεον μην περιμενεις με το που μιλησεις με καποιον να γινεται κολλητοι και να σε στηριζει κτλ. Στην αρχη ερχεται η παρεα, μετα απο καιρο οι φιλοι. Συνεχισε τις βολτες σου, δοκιμασε να χαμογελας και να πιανεις κουβεντες με ακυρους ανθρωπους, δεν ειναι κακο. Βρες ενα αγορι. Τοτε θα εχεις καποιον να σε νοιαζετε.

Μια συμβουλη, ερμηνευσε την οπως θες. Μην τα παιρνεις ολα τοσο σοβαρα, ειμαστε περαστικοι απο τον πλανητη γη.

----------


## skropi

> Ημουν και εγω χαλια ψυχολογικα ρε παιδια καποτε αλλα τωρα εχω στανιαρει. Πηρα αποφαση να βελτιωσω τον τροπο ζωης μου (στοπ κρεπαλες, ναι σε γυμναστικη), βρηκα χομπυ, ξεκινησα παρεα με εναν παιδικο μου φιλο. Βεβαια κακα τα ψεματα, ηξερα εξ αρχης ποσο χαλια ειναι ο εξω κοσμος και ακομα προτιμω τον μικροκοσμο μου, αλλα τουλαχιστον κοιμαμαι τα βραδυα...
> 
> Ο κοσμος δεν μπορει να σε καταλαβει, να σε κατανοησει κ να σου συμπαρασταθει γιατι δεν τον ενδιαφερεις. Οταν εισαι ξενος μεσα στους ξενους, κανεις δεν σκαει να μαθει απο που κρατα η σκουφια σου. Επιπλεον μην περιμενεις με το που μιλησεις με καποιον να γινεται κολλητοι και να σε στηριζει κτλ. Στην αρχη ερχεται η παρεα, μετα απο καιρο οι φιλοι. Συνεχισε τις βολτες σου, δοκιμασε να χαμογελας και να πιανεις κουβεντες με ακυρους ανθρωπους, δεν ειναι κακο. Βρες ενα αγορι. Τοτε θα εχεις καποιον να σε νοιαζετε.
> 
> Μια συμβουλη, ερμηνευσε την οπως θες. Μην τα παιρνεις ολα τοσο σοβαρα, ειμαστε περαστικοι απο τον πλανητη γη.


Θα διαφωνησω μαζι σου. Ναι, οι περρισοτεροι ανθρωποι δεν θα ενδιαφερθουν, οχι απο κακια, αλλα απλα επειδη εχουν μυριαδες προβληματα και οι ιδιοι. Αλλα και παλι καλο ειναι να μην τσουβαλιαζουμε. Δεν το λεω για να περιαυτολογησω, αλλα ΠΟΤΕ δεν εχω αρνηθει βοηθεια στον οποιονδηποτε, και αν υπαρχει ενας, τοτε σιγουρα υπαρχουν και αλλοι. Το θεμα ειναι να καταφερει ο καθενας να βρει καποιον/καποια που θα μπορεσει να του σταθειμ να πει μια καλη κουβεντα, να δωσει λιγη συμπαρασταση, ευκολο δεν ειναι, αλλα δεν ειναι και αδυνατον.

Με το να πιστευουμε οτι δεν μας καταλαβαινει κανενας μονο κακο στον εαυτο μας κανουμε, δεν ειμαστε τοσο πολυπλοκα οντα, καποιος που θα δειξει ενα ενδιαφερον, θα καταλαβει.

----------


## ioannis2

> Θα διαφωνησω μαζι σου. Ναι, οι περρισοτεροι ανθρωποι δεν θα ενδιαφερθουν, οχι απο κακια, αλλα απλα επειδη εχουν μυριαδες προβληματα και οι ιδιοι. Αλλα και παλι καλο ειναι να μην τσουβαλιαζουμε. Δεν το λεω για να περιαυτολογησω, αλλα ΠΟΤΕ δεν εχω αρνηθει βοηθεια στον οποιονδηποτε, και αν υπαρχει ενας, τοτε σιγουρα υπαρχουν και αλλοι. Το θεμα ειναι να καταφερει ο καθενας να βρει καποιον/καποια που θα μπορεσει να του σταθειμ να πει μια καλη κουβεντα, να δωσει λιγη συμπαρασταση, ευκολο δεν ειναι, αλλα δεν ειναι και αδυνατον.
> 
> Με το να πιστευουμε οτι δεν μας καταλαβαινει κανενας μονο κακο στον εαυτο μας κανουμε, δεν ειμαστε τοσο πολυπλοκα οντα, καποιος που θα δειξει ενα ενδιαφερον, θα καταλαβει.


Μπορει να "εχουν μυριαδες προβληματα και οι ίδιοι", όποιος όμως θέλει βρίσκει έστω ελάχιστο χρόνο να ενδιαφερθει για τον άλλο. 
Το ότι "δεν μας καταλαβαινει κανενας" μπορει τελικα να μην ειναι αυθαιρετο συμπερασμα αλλά διαπίστωση μετα τις απογοητευσεις που γνωρισαμε στηριζόμενοι ή εμπστευμενοι ή επιζητώντας "τη μια καλή κουβεντα". Ίσως είναι κατόρθωμα ο καθενας μας βρει καποιον/ους να του τα προσφερουν αυτα. Το ζητημα ειναι η απογοητευση να μην τον βγαζει εκτός πορείας, εκτος στόχων, με αλλα λόγια να του καθηλώνει τη ψυχολογια κι ετσι να τα παραταει. Το κενο (ελλειψη καλης κουβεντας, συμπαραστασης) θα πρεπει κανεις να το καλύπτει με τις ψυχικές δυναμεις που κρυβει μεσα του.

----------


## skropi

ioannis2, το ιδιο πραγμα λεμε με λιγο διαφορετικο τροπο  :Smile:  Απλα εγω, οσα στραπατσα και αν εχω φαει, εξακολουθω να εχω εμπιστοσυνη στον διπλανο μου, δεν μου βγαινει συνηθως σε καλο, αλλα το βλεπω αδικο να βλεπω τους παντες με δυσπιστια.... Υποψιν οτι δεν το λεω αυτο σαν συμβουλη για αλλους, το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι το βλεπω λαθος.

----------


## IVAN

Έχεις πάρα πολύ δίκιο: ''Νομιζω το κλειδι για ολα η τουλαχιστον τα περισσοτερα ειναι η αγαπη..''

----------


## ioannis2

> .......... εξακολουθω να εχω εμπιστοσυνη στον διπλανο μου, δεν μου βγαινει συνηθως σε καλο, αλλα το βλεπω αδικο να βλεπω τους παντες με δυσπιστια.... .


Η πικρία και τα απωθημένα που πάνε?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> ioannis2, το ιδιο πραγμα λεμε με λιγο διαφορετικο τροπο  Απλα εγω, οσα στραπατσα και αν εχω φαει, εξακολουθω να εχω εμπιστοσυνη στον διπλανο μου, δεν μου βγαινει συνηθως σε καλο, αλλα το βλεπω αδικο να βλεπω τους παντες με δυσπιστια.... Υποψιν οτι δεν το λεω αυτο σαν συμβουλη για αλλους, το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι το βλεπω λαθος.


..κάποια στιγμή στην πορεία της ζωής μερικών ανθρώπων γίνεται το εξής: αντιλαμβάνεται ότι το 50% της ευθύνης για τη συμπεριφορά των άλλων απέναντι του, το έχει ο ίδιος. Μερικοί φτάνουν εκεί και ξεκινούν τις διεργασίες από μέσα τους, μερικοί δνε φτάνουν ποτέ και ταλαιπωρούνται σε όλη τους τη ζωή με την απορία "γιατί να είμαι τόσο άτυχος/η και να πέφτω σε τέτοια άτομα".
Οπότε σκροπ, καλά κάνεις και δεν γίνεσαι δύσπιστος απέναντι σε όλους τους ανθρώπους  :Wink:

----------


## κοπέλα93

> Το προβλημα μου ειναι το εξης: Νιωθω απιστευτη μοναξια. Απο παντα. Ειμαι μοναχοπαιδι κ λογω αγχους-κρισεων πανικου εχω σταματησει να δουλευω τον τελευταιο καιρο. Δε βγαινω πολυ κ οι λιγοστες φιλες που ειχα νιωθω οτι δε με καταλαβαινουν. Αντιλαμβανομαι οτι καθενας περναει τα δικα του προβληματα κ ειναι δυσκολο να σταθει στον αλλο ανα πασα ωρα κ στιγμη, αλλα αυτο δε μου αρκει. Θελω να εχω φιλους στη ζωη μου και να βρισκονται διπλα μου οταν τους χρειαζομαι. Μια διεξοδος της παιδικης-εφηβικης ηλικιας μου ηταν το διαβασμα. Αλλα και αυτο μου φαινεται πολυ μοναχικο αυτη τη στιγμη.
> Κατα περιοδους σπαω την κλεισουρα βγαινω για περπατημα, ποδηλατο κτλ. αλλα πλεον δεν εχω ορεξη ουτε κ αυτο να κανω γιατι δε θελω να κανω αλλα πραγματα μονη μου. Βαρεθηκα να ειμαι μονη μου. Τα αδιεξοδα μου ειναι παντου. Νιωθω ασχημα, μενω κλεισμενη μεσα, απομονωνομαι κ φυσικα φαυλος κυκλος συνεχιζω να ειμαι μονη μου κ να νιωθω ασχημα. Οικονομικα δεν ειμαι καλα για να ξεκινησω πχ μια ομαδικη δραστηριοτητα. 
> Το υπαρχον περιβαλλον μου νιωθω οτι ζει στο δικο του κοσμο. Κανενας δε μπορει να με καταλαβει, να με κατανοησει κ να μου συμπαρασταθει. Νιωθω απιστευτα μονη κ δεν ξερω πως να ξεφυγω απο αυτη την εφιαλτικη κατασταση. Αν δουλευα τουλαχιστον θα περιτριγυριζομουν απο κοσμο. Αλλα δε νιωθω ακομη δυνατη να επιστρεψω στη δουλεια. Καθε μερα με απορροφα η ασχημη ψυχολογια μου. Φανταστειτε οτι τις τελευταιες ημερες που ανακαλυψα αυτο το forum νιωθω καλυτερα γιατι τουλαχιστον νιωθω οτι μιλαω με καποιον, ανηκω σε καποια ομαδα, δεν ειμαι τοσο μονη μου. Κ ειναι ο,τι καλυτερο μπορω να κανω απο το σπιτι μου κ με τον υπολογιστη μου.



νιωθεις οτι το φορουμ ειναι μια παρεα..........μακαρι να ηταν θα σου απαντουσα εγω.
κι εγω νιωθω μονη.

----------

